
No more junk mails in your inbox - wonderful_nihal
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/goodbye-e-mail-clutter-m-nihal-ahmed?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
jlgaddis
I find it somewhat ironic and funny that 1) you're spamming HN with all of
your posts on linkedin.com and 2) that you wrote an article for LinkedIn about
the amount of junk mail you receive. #2 is especially notable considering that
LinkedIn was one of my biggest sources of junk mail (until I took the time to
permanently blacklist your sending IPs).

Also, in the 18-day history of your account, you've submitted seven articles
on linkedin.com (all written by you). Recently, _dang_ (moderator) talked
about accounts created for the (apparent) sole purpose of promoting/submitting
links to one site so I'll be reporting your account -- and helping reduce the
amount of "junk" on HN (even more irony!).

